# mats between his toes



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

iorek has started getting mats between his toes on his front feet. it is not between every toe, just the same 2 toes on both feet. i don't know why he could be getting them there. it seems like a very strange place to get mats to me. i cut one out a few months ago and now he has one on each foot. what can i do to prevent them? his fur is not super long on his feet. i can't exactly brush between his toes  or at least he wouldn't like me to!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

You can get it shaved off or very short(the fur in between his toes) if you can't cut it really close with scissors.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

hmmm... there are no groomers where we live. i wonder if i would be able to cut it really close myself...


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

I had to do that with Pepper, she was forever getting mats around her butt and toes so I just cut it really short with a pair of small scissors inbetween her going to the groomer.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

It's a common place for mats on longer haired dogs. Afghans and cockers get them commonly. You can take a comb and comb betten the toes semi often, cut them out when they occur, or go drastic and go for poodle feet, shaved as close as possible removing the hair between the toes closely as well.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah, Cara and Mia get them all the time. I just cut them out. I trim the feet between pads to prevent mats.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

thanks for the advice. 

iorek is not a huge fan of getting his feet touched but i think that with enough yummy treats my husband should be able to distract him long enough for me to cut out the mats and keep the fur combed out there often enough.


i don't think that i could shave his feet, that would look really silly on a samoyed!  heehee!


----------



## Canadian Dog (Nov 3, 2007)

I bought the greatest little battery operated clipper for under $12. at Walmart 2 years ago. It comes with a couple of little combs, oil and brush to clean it. It's perfect for shaving the hair between Molly's pads, between her eyes, and the most important - for a sanitary clip  I use 15 minute rechargeable batteries. It's so much faster and efficient than scissors and super cheap. The blade is only about an inch wide.


----------



## kartor83 (Jul 14, 2009)

Matting between the toes is very common. I would use a clipper and not a scissor to cut out matting. You always take a risk of cutting a dog with scissors. I picked up a small clipper at my local target made by conair ( i think) I love it and it was only $16. I use it on my dogs feet/by her ears/on the bridge of her nose.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

since i used to be a hairstylist i still have all my gear. i have a tiny little trimmer (about 1 inch wide) that i can use. i will try that


----------

